# affı çıkacak



## cyaxares_died

Bir arkadaşım bana takip eden metin yazdi, ama ben birinci ve ücüncü cümleleri anlamiyorum (_in bold_). Lütfen bana yardimci olursunuz!

"Burada da üniversite* affı çıkacak *sanırım. Okula dönme ihtimalim olabilir fakat çok da bir faydası olmayacak bana*; çeviri işine* başlayacam fakat biraz cesarete ihtiyacım var."


----------



## ukuca

Here, I guess the government will legislate an act of grace for banned university students too. I may return to my studies but I don't think it's going to be much of a help for me; I'm going to embark on translation as a profession but I need some courage.


----------



## Volcano

cyaxares_died said:


> Bir arkadaşım bana takip eden metin yazdi, ama ben birinci ve ücüncü cümleleri anlamiyorum (_in bold_). Lütfen bana yardimci olursunuz!
> 
> "Burada da üniversite* affı çıkacak *sanırım. Okula dönme ihtimalim olabilir fakat çok da bir faydası olmayacak bana*; çeviri işine* başlayacam fakat biraz cesarete ihtiyacım var."


 
*I think they will make university forgiveness for students here too.I may come back to the university but it won't be useful to me;I will start to do translation work but I need some courage.*


----------



## ehveniser

üniversite affı: government will give a chance to those who quitted their education. So I can graduate from university.

çeviri işine başlamak: I will begin translation in charge. I'll translate some articles etc and get some money for that.


----------



## cyaxares_died

I don't understand your different versions of "affi cikacak"  -"who quitted their education" isn't English I'm afraid. was my friend banned from university, did he get thrown out, or did he leave it on his own accord? Or might it be all three?

Thanks.


----------



## ukuca

I'm not sure if this grace of act applies to someone who ends on his own terms, but for the other two cases it applies unless there's a restriction about the scope (the lastest proposition has a limited time range between 2004 and 2007)


----------



## ehveniser

cyaxares_died said:


> I don't understand your different versions of "affi cikacak" -"who quitted their education" isn't English I'm afraid. was my friend banned from university, did he get thrown out, or did he leave it on his own accord? Or might it be all three?
> 
> Thanks.


 
it may be all three..


----------



## ferouzeh

it is "universite affi" = university pardon "cicaçak " = they will issue/give (or : it will come out). 
For what  reason this university pardon is given we cannot say : the writer should have explained his circumstances arlier  on in his writing 
(Turban issue????)


----------



## AlpArslan

Most common/possible reason is he did not complete the program within time he is supposed to, so he is expelled from the university. "Universite affı" is granted from time to time, almost periodic.
Turban issue can not be a subject to this.


----------



## Volcano

_*Turban could be the reason for it.There are some comic reasons which were seen once like playing guitar,ideological dance at the university...*_


----------



## AlpArslan

Well, if one is expelled from the university because of wearing headscarf, she can not enter university again due to 'üniversite affı' and wear headscarf. Besides, as u possibly know, one can not even walk in to a university with a headscarf, so thats why i see it very unlikely. 
Anyways, this is off topic.


----------



## cyaxares_died

-> ideological dancing

Such a thing must surely only exist in Turkey.


----------



## ukuca

cyaxares_died said:


> -> ideological dancing
> 
> Such a thing must surely only exist in Turkey.



You'd be surprised. In my university, during the privatization process of the canteen, some leftist students banned on the pretext of bringing home food to school with the intention (oh, yes!) to protest this act of privatization.


----------



## Volcano

AlpArslan said:


> Well, if one is expelled from the university because of wearing headscarf, she can not enter university again due to 'üniversite affı' and wear headscarf. Besides, as u possibly know, one can not even walk in to a university with a headscarf, so thats why i see it very unlikely.
> Anyways, this is off topic.



_*If she comes with the same mind,she will be banned again anyway...*_


----------



## AlpArslan

Volcano said:


> _*If she comes with the same mind,she will be banned again anyway...*_



That is correct, but the main point was the likeliness of this for cyaxares_died's friend. This is an extremely rare case which is why i said türban issue is unlikely to be the subject of 'üniversite affı'.


----------

